# Arch joint



## mrtree (3 Nov 2021)

Hi,
I'm making an arched gate. My first thought was to join the arch to the stile as the first pic, just as you would on a standard door.














I'm now toying with the alternative that would be used if the arch was steeper, more semi-circular.
It's external and will probably be lead capped.











Which would you use, and why?
Thanks for your help.

No idea why the images have ended up as they are, I tried to post thumbnails...Oh well...


----------



## deema (3 Nov 2021)

The second photo you show is the way I do arches. The end grain then isn’t facing upwards to the weather. Mortice in the arch, tenon in the style.


----------



## mrtree (3 Nov 2021)

Thanks, that was what I was heading for.


----------



## johnnyb (4 Nov 2021)

I'm not a fan of arches on gates or any other frippery tbh. it seems to weaken the whole shebang. if I can make it from one chunk then ok maybe but it still is compromised and will fail much faster.
that being said the last arch I made was like the first photo. quite shallow. with end grain up. it was profiled to shed water and painted. a simple bent cap would protect the end grain.


----------



## Jacob (5 Nov 2021)

deema said:


> The second photo you show is the way I do arches. The end grain then isn’t facing upwards to the weather. Mortice in the arch, tenon in the style.
> View attachment 121170
> View attachment 121171


I would have carried the tenon right through to the top, draw-bored it slightly and capped the arch with a bent lath or piece of lead.
The long M&T gives it more strength instead of the arch just sitting on a short tenon


----------



## Doug71 (5 Nov 2021)

Hammer head tenon for me every time, not just a couple of big Dominos, honest


----------



## Cabinetman (5 Nov 2021)

Doug71 said:


> Hammer head tenon for me every time, not just a couple of big Dominos, honest
> 
> 
> View attachment 121239


I thought I had seen most joints but that’s a new one on me!


----------



## Jacob (5 Nov 2021)

Doug71 said:


> Hammer head tenon for me every time, not just a couple of big Dominos, honest
> 
> 
> View attachment 121239


Draw boring; the poor mans equivalent of a hammer head tenon!
I've got a round window joined with 4 double ended hammer head tenons and arch windows done with the draw-bored through tenon.


----------



## Adam W. (5 Nov 2021)

Circular work in Carpentry and Joinery by George Collings is my go to book for this kind of stuff.


----------

